

Amazon.com was down - heywire
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=tv

======
heydenberk
They should really switch to a cloud hosting provider.

~~~
msoad
Yeah, if they had servers in house they could fix this issue easier.

------
heywire
About 1/2 of the time I refresh the amazon.com homepage I get an error, and
searching for anything from the homepage results in this error...

~~~
mickle00
I've only seen the issue related to search, but have seen increased page load
time for other parts of the site.

------
DoubleCluster
Works for me (from Europe). Must be the troubled US-East-1 region or the
problem has been fixed already.

------
sairamkunala
Search is down. But it constitutes the majority of user interaction.

~~~
oh_sigh
You wouldn't expect that given how little emphasis there is on the front page
of amazon for search. They don't even default your cursor into the search
box!!

~~~
sairamkunala
Well, search is the obvious answer if you have a question, whether it may be
Google or Amazon.

